# Wow...has anyone seen this Johnny Depp quote about love?



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

Someone on my facebook posted it the other day...

I don't know where these quotes come from or if they actually come from these demigods who are paid to be people they're not, but that is the most irresponsible thing I think I've ever read.

“if you love two people at the same time, choose the second. Because if you really loved the first one, you wouldn't have fallen for the second."


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

jlc29316 said:


> but that is the most irresponsible thing I think I've ever read.


If someone is looking to use an actor/actress as their litmus for learning responsibility,they deserve whatever comes of it.I don't think he's speaking to influence people with that quote,I think he's just telling his opinion on the matter.He's not some moral leader and doesn't have responsibility to anyone who isn't directly involved in his life.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep, I saw it. Unfortunately it was in a thread were the OP was stating his wife had started her affair during the time when this quote was popular on the internet.

It reminded me that Johnny Dep wasn't a psychiatrist or a neuroscientist, just a pseudointellectual who can spout off any nonsense he wants, regardless of the harm that may come out of those words, because his high status(overrated as any entertainer we see) allows it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Depp is a good actor

aside from that I know little else, I prefer to keep it that way


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I hate it when actors and singers open their mouths outside of films. 

Matt Damon, Dixie Chicks, Mel Gibson....long long list


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

You are taking love advice from a man who did Pirates of the Caribbean 2 and 3 WILLINGLY??


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

JCD said:


> You are taking love advice from a man who did Pirates of the Caribbean 2 and 3 WILLINGLY??


and he is laughing all the way to the bank --- just saying !!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

See, I always looked at that quote as a commentary about boundaries. If your boundaries are so crappy that you've made the choices necessary, and put yourself in the position of having gotten close enough to someone else, to fall in love with them, how committed were you really to your current partner? 

Frankly, I wish to hell my husband had chosen Door Number 2 when he fell in love with her. It would have saved us 2 years of false R. I don't want a guy so lacking in boundaries that he's still shopping his options when he's supposed to be committed to me. "The second" can have his sorry, cheating, @ss.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Relationship advice from captain jack sparrow? No


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you sure it's an original quote from Johnny Depp, because I've seen it attributed to someone else.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

I think the quote is brilliant to couples who have remained faithful.
Not so much to those going thru "R" or betrayal.

Majority of us here are in the latter so opinions will reflect that.

*on a side note, Edward Scissorhands rocked!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

“if you love two people at the same time, choose the second. Because if you really loved the first one, you wouldn't have fallen for the second."

Not sure why everyone thinks this is a bad quote(if he really said it) or that he shouldn't say anything who knows if he has ever been cheated on.
And also it says basically what many here struggle with how could they love me and be with another, if the first person meant that much to you, you would have never started up with anyone else.

Just my opinion


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

jlc29316 said:


> “if you love two people at the same time, choose the second. Because if you really loved the first one, you wouldn't have fallen for the second."


I don't totally disagee with johnny d. My observation is you cannot "romantically" love two (equally) at the same time. so in that regard, if you were substantially in love with A, B wouldn't be in the picture.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

he was fkn GREAT in fear and loathing in las vegas.

BATS.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

And when you choose the second one, and they are now first, ... repeat... Musical chairs... Oops!... Musical love.


----------



## Sudden404 (Feb 26, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> If someone is looking to use an actor/actress as their litmus for learning responsibility,they deserve whatever comes of it.I don't think he's speaking to influence people with that quote,I think he's just telling his opinion on the matter.He's not some moral leader and doesn't have responsibility to anyone who isn't directly involved in his life.


*Very* well put.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

jlc29316 said:


> “if you love two people at the same time, choose the second. Because if you really loved the first one, you wouldn't have fallen for the second."


Johnny isn't known for his introspective thinking.

That statement is asinine.

He's a great pirate though!!


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

what i think of his sage wisdom


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Johnny Depp seems to be a favorite of a lot of middle-aged women and/or bored housewives with beta provider husbands coming into that prime MLC territory. So him supposedly saying something like this, to me, just feeds into that whole cultural celebration of the "Eat, Pray, Love" idea of women going off to "find themselves" under/over/beside/between other men.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

....Depp is a fine and interesting actor .....but his statements about what he has zero credible knowledge about ....have defined him as a douche.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't understand how his opinion makes him a douche though?I can see if he expected everyone to live by his opinions,that would be completely douchey of him.But he's only stating how HE feels about things and how HE chooses to live his life.
I imagine we'd all look quite douchey if every single one of our opinions was scrutinized and published every time we opened our mouths.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

There are speculations that Johnny cheated on his long time girlfriend and this is why they separated some months ago (my sister is a big Johnny Depp fan so this is how I know it). He also lost half his wealth because of it. Talk about being a sucker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This is probably the crass, facile justification Johnny Depp uses for being unable to keep his zipper up.

Johnny Depp’s Affair — Cheated On Vanessa Paradis With Stewardess - Hollywood Life

Model Claims She Had â€˜Affairâ€™ with Johnny Depp on â€˜Piratesâ€™ Set - Softpedia


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't understand how his opinion makes him a douche though?I can see if he expected everyone to live by his opinions,that would be completely douchey of him.But he's only stating how HE feels about things and how HE chooses to live his life.
> I imagine we'd all look quite douchey if every single one of our opinions was scrutinized and published every time we opened our mouths.


Because he lives his life like this has hurt the mother of his children and his children. That's why.


----------

